# Fernando Sor



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

My favorite classical/early romantic guitar composer was born this day in 1778. That's on Valantines day  
Here's a litte study by the man

__
https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Fsor-etude-op-31-no-18


----------



## Wigmar (7 mo ago)

I do not know this study, whereas I know the other in b minor (Segovia: 20 studies:,no 5)
Sor's delightful style is well expressed also in many other studies, as e.g
Segovia: 20 studies: nos 6, 10, 15, 19, splendidly recorded by Segovia 1962 (lp 'Granada', Decca DL 710063) 🎼


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

I think the best thing he ever did was the Variations on a Theme by Mozart.


----------



## Wigmar (7 mo ago)

SearsPoncho said:


> I think the best thing he ever did was the Variations on a Theme by Mozart.


I think the 1927 recording (HMV RLS 745) is a masterpiece. 
To me, other masterpieces are the studies nos 10, 15 and 19, recorded 1962. Simply brilliant.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

SearsPoncho said:


> I think the best thing he ever did was the Variations on a Theme by Mozart.


I think the best thing he ever did is Ti Ricordi che Giurasti.


----------

